# Mama, Mommy, Mom, Mother



## malibusunny (Jul 29, 2003)

What do you prefer to be called? What are you actually called?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I prefer Mama and usually that's what I'm called. There is a MOMMY! once in awhile though...









-Angela


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, I like Mama too. It's about half and half Mama/Mommy around here








With a very occasional "Mom" from DS.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Mine call me mom, usually. Sometimes mommy, and when they're being formal (ds has an ASC) it's mother. In fact, when I'm trying to get ds's attention I tell him, "Look at Mother."


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I prefer to be called Mommy and that's what I am called most of the time. (When DS isn't calling me Baby Jaguar or something similar.







)


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

I prefer mama, but my DS doesn't talk yet, so my name right now is EHHHHHH!


----------



## Needle in the Hay (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm Mumma usually, Maman if he's speaking French.
I will never be "Mom" because that's what he calls my mom. He decided that when he was 2. Also Mommy doesn't work here as it's pronounced the same as Mamie (grandma). I could never be "Mother"









eta: the only time I called my mom "mother" when I was growing up was when I had a bone to pick.


----------



## kkeris (Oct 15, 2005)

I like the sound of mama and mummy best. I'm usually called mummy but sometimes referred to as mama as well.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

I like mommy or mama, and usuallly dd calls me one of those. Of course she has learned that I have a name so she will sometimes call me Natalia. He He. It's funny when she does it screaming for me in the store.


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

I prefer Mama, but I would take Ma (what I call my own mother) or Mum. I really hate the sound of "Mommy" (sorry...). The only time one of my kids has ever called me, "Mommy" was when my youngest has done it on purpose to tease me (always with a grin). They call me, "Mama" 99.9% of the time.


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm usually called Mom, but for about 3 years my youngest called me Love.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm almost always mommy, but I refer to women on this board as mamas (myself included). I'm curious where the mamas reside--I'm outside of Philadelphia, and the only person I know who encouraged "mama" is my stepmom, who is from the midwest. Almost everyone I grew up with called their mother Mommy when they were younger and "Mom" as they got older.


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceychev* 
I'm almost always mommy, but I refer to women on this board as mamas (myself included). I'm curious where the mamas reside--I'm outside of Philadelphia, and the only person I know who encouraged "mama" is my stepmom, who is from the midwest. Almost everyone I grew up with called their mother Mommy when they were younger and "Mom" as they got older.

I'm from the Boston area. I don't know if it makes any difference, but I grew up in a diverse ethnic area with a lot of "Old World" influence. It was completely different from living in another part of the Boston area, where you might have a strong predominance of Anglo culture. Both of my mother's parents learned English in school. At any rate, I called my mother, "Mama" (but it sounds like Mumma) and then it turned into "Ma". Most of the people I knew called their mothers "Ma", but I can't remember what was common at a younger age. My sister called my mother "Mommy" for a period of time when she was little, but it was considered a little odd in my family. One of my aunts always asked, "Where does she get that from??"


----------



## l_olive (Jan 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilyGrace* 
I'm usually called Mom, but for about 3 years my youngest called me Love.









Oh that's really dear!

My little man calls me "Mom" or "Mama" or sometimes "Olive".


----------



## garviegirl (May 2, 2005)

I like Mama the best but sometimes I get Mom too.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i prefer mama, and i hope thats what this baby calls me... its what i will be calling myself, lol.... i still call my own mom mama


----------



## Oka-san (Jan 3, 2006)

DD calls me Mama, Mommy, Mom, and Oka-san. At first she called me "Mama" all the time, but I think she heard other kids calling their moms "Mommy" and started doing that, too. "Mom" she started using last week because we had houseguests and the boys call their mother "Mom", so she got it from them. And my Japanese husband refers to me as "Oka-san" so after she's with him for a while she calls me that.

I think I like "Mama" the best. One time she called me "Sweet Mama". I loved that


----------



## erin_d_a (Jun 27, 2007)

Hopefully I'll be called mom or mommy.

I have some severe personal issues with the word mama, and I can't tolerate that in my house. So mama is not an option for my DD


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

My son calls me "Mama" and I love it. My daughters call me "Mommy" when they are tired/upset and "Mom!!!" (with eye rolling) when they are annoyed, and just plain "Mom" other times!


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Just Mom.

I detest the name Mama. They do call me Mother sometimes, more as a joke than anything else - "Please Mother, may I have some more?"


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

I forgot... they also called "Blessed Woman Who Gave Me Life" if they really really want to suck up for something!


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

DS isn't talking yet, so I don't know.

DF and I were talking about this the other day, and we noticed that it is usually a progression. They start out with "mama," move on to "mommy", then "mom." During late teenhood or adulthood, sometimes they use "mother." Now, half the time I refer to my mom as "Grandma."


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I always thought I would be called mama but DS started calling me mommy so I expect that DD will do the same.

I'm in my 30s and still call my mother "mama".


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

I'm called "Katherine".

Up until probably age 5 or so i think it was "Mommy". (my son is almost 11.)

If my son is really irritated with me, its "Mother", but thats only happened once or twice.

Katherine


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i'm mommy now, it was mama til a few months ago.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I like Mama.

I'm usually called Mom, Mama, Erin (my name) or Mother if she's been hanging around my MIL. Occasionally I get Mommy, which I do not like!


----------



## aries_mama (Sep 9, 2006)

Either mama or mommy. I didn't like it when my 2yo called me mom once. She sounded like a teenager!


----------



## CheapPearls (Aug 7, 2007)

I had always thought I would like Mommy better but now I'm Mama. It sounds to southern.







I do get called Mom sometimes but I'm usually just Mama or occasionally "Honey". My 3 y/o went through a stage where EVERYONE was "Honey".


----------



## Beryll (Apr 28, 2007)

I like mama, DH has started calling me "mom" lol. But DD is only 7 weeks, so we'll see what she ends up using.


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

my DD calls me MEME and sometimes momma


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I prefer mama.

My oldest once called me "mamia" which I thought was darling, but he only did it twice.


----------



## ggs (Aug 6, 2007)

DD calls me mama, although occasionally she calls me mommy. I prefer mama, and I hope DS will call me that also.


----------



## krisw (Jun 8, 2006)

Right now, while my son is small, I want to be mama and mommy. I kind of feel like I'll be "mom" when he's older.

...so far if he deigns to call me anything it's "mamamamamaMAmamama," but usually he simply summons me with the imperious sign for milkies, or reaches to be picked up, which is all heartwarming too =)


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, I was Mumma until yesterday when I suddenly became Mommy. Don't know why--I think DS is just discovering new sound combinations. I'm hoping he goes back to Mumma (we spell it Momma but the o sounds more like a u up here in Maine!).


----------



## mirthfulmum (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm mama or mom. And when the boys wanna be irritating they call me mother (5 and almost 3 and already their a couple of smarty pants).


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirthfulmum* 
And when the boys wanna be irritating they call me mother (5 and almost 3 and already their a couple of smarty pants).


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

I used to be Mama, but now that he's the mature age of three my ds insists on using my first name. So I am Amanda. Or sometimes "Mandy".


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm "Mom" to both kids. DD called me "Mama" for a short time but no longer. I would love to be "Mama". Don't know why.


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

Until just recently I was "mom" to DS, and "mommy" to DD, though lately, DD has started calling me "mom" more frequently. Pretty soon, I'll be just plain old mom, which is fine with me.

Oh, yeah, I've been called "The Worst Mom in the World" a couple of times by DS, too. I don't know...it just makes me laugh!!


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

Mom or my real name. I would be annoyed if my kids called me mommy, it sounds so whinney to me!


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Ds1 usually calls me mommy, although I'm not sure why because I didn't really encourage it. Ds2 calls me "Ma-Ma-Ma-Ma" it's the only word he says!









Occasionally, ds1 calls me "Mom" and the first time he said it, he seemed so terribly old. It was the whole tone: "All right, Mooom."


----------



## levar (Jan 28, 2002)

Now I am Mom in public, Mama at home, and MommEE when my son is hurt, and Daddy-Mommy when my son is tired. [Hubby is Mommy-Daddy.]

Until about 2 yrs old though, I was "Booby". Literally!


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

I am called every derivative of "Mother" except for Mother or Mum(ma) - and it depends on the mood of my child.

Mama - if they're hurt or sad
Mommy - if they're afraid or in a whiny mood
Ma - if they're in a hurry - "Ma, can I go outside now!"
Mom - if it's more casual and they are in a relaxed frame of mind; conversational usage.
Laura - only my dd does this, and I think she throws this in to throw me off!


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

I am Mama, and prefer that, my partner is Mommy, and she prefers that.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

DS1 calls me "mom" & DS2 calls me "mommy". I like it that way.
DS1 also has a nickname for me based on my first name, so he calls me that sometimes. I love that, too.







:


----------



## psychmama (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm usually "Mama", but when she's whiny it's "Moommmeeee." That long e sound is so much better for effective whining...


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeftField* 
I'm from the Boston area. I don't know if it makes any difference, but I grew up in a diverse ethnic area with a lot of "Old World" influence. It was completely different from living in another part of the Boston area, where you might have a strong predominance of Anglo culture. Both of my mother's parents learned English in school. At any rate, I called my mother, "Mama" (but it sounds like Mumma) and then it turned into "Ma". Most of the people I knew called their mothers "Ma", but I can't remember what was common at a younger age. My sister called my mother "Mommy" for a period of time when she was little, but it was considered a little odd in my family. One of my aunts always asked, "Where does she get that from??"

I used to call my mother Ma, not sure where I got it from but I'm a Black chick from Chicago and never knew anyone to call their Mom Ma.









Let's see my teenager calls me Mom or Ma.. and my toddler calls me Momma. Frankly I am not to picky though until I got involved with this community and my RL AP folks, I never heard other Moms calling each other Mama.

Shay


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

My boy calls me "Ma!"







Good old Irish kid that he is...


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I prefer Mama, and DD (21 months) still calls me that exclusively. DS says Mama occasionally, but he's mostly shortened it to Mom now. He's almost 6.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

I like mama because it sounds so cute when they say it, but mostly I am mommy or mom.


----------



## ncas72 (Sep 7, 2006)

DS calls me Mama right now and I hope he continues to call me that. I kinda like it. But I call my mother, Mommy...still







and my brother always says Ma.


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't really have a prefrence, but they call me mommy, though sounds like mummy. Lately, and DD/9 pointed it out first, that DD/3 has started to call me Mom, and sometimes she calls me by my name. DD/9 will call me Mother when she wants something. Though they all sometimes call me Mama or Ima, hebrew for mom. My dh calls his mother Ma, and I can't stand it, I don't really like her very much and when he says it is usually in the context of "OK Ma, mind your own business" in an almost whine that says "leave me alone woman, you're nagging me" So I'd rather they never call me Ma. The longer they call me mummy the better, I'd like for them to stay young for a bit longer!

Samantha


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

I like mama. Right now, when he DOES say it which is rare, it's mama. I think eventually it'll flop over to mommy, which I don't mind. I'm not ready for mom yet, and doubt I'll hear "mother" until they are old enough to be annoyed at me.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

I prefer Mama, but she calls me MOTHEEEEER on purpose when she wants to annoy me.


----------



## JuniperMama (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm usually mommy or mama. I refer to myself as mama but since most the world calls mother's 'mommy', he often says mommy. He also has called me just 'mom' a couple of times but it sounds so 'big kid' that I don't like it much.


----------



## Imogen (Jul 25, 2006)

*My little boy calls me Mumma

Peace*


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Dd calls me Mommy, Mama or Kate.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

DD1 and DS call me mom now but I used to be Mama.

DD2 calls me Mommy and I just love the sound of it from her little voice.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

My kids call me Mum, pretty much all the time. I like it.







I do refer to myself as 'mama' sometimes, but the kids haven't picked it up.

And when they are having a bit of a whinge, it's 'Muuuuuhhhhhmm.'


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

I've gone from being called Mama to Mommy/Mom

I like them all


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

ds calls me mom & mommy. Any version except for "mother" feels special to me and I like seeing him play around with language.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

mama.


----------



## Rylins mama (Aug 22, 2007)

I call myself mama or mommy but shes still too young to call me anything yet so we will see.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Mommy. I'm sure at some point they'll switch to Mom.


----------



## salmontree (Mar 29, 2004)

another mama here.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My kids call me Mommy, but sometimes my oldest calls me Mama. In India they call their moms Amma. That's what I call my MIL.


----------



## angel_miette (Jul 25, 2007)

My 6 year old calls me Mom or Mommy. We call ourselves Mommy and Daddy to our 2 month old, although Da Da Da and Ma Ma Ma are encouraged as well. And I still call my Mom Mommy even though I'm 27 years old and my younger brother pics on me for it.







But I think she feels special that I still call her Mommy even though I'm an adult now. My sister who is 18 still calls her Mommy too, unless she's in front of her friends or is frustrated then it's just Mom. hehehe.







I kinda hope my little girls still call me Mommy when they're older too. Because as my Mom says they'll always be your little ones no matter how old they are.

Angel Miette


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

DS is 15m, so there's time yet. I call myself Mama. I prefer it, or my first name! DP tries to get ds to call me mommy, which I hate. I like Mumma as well.


----------



## jorismom (May 21, 2005)

I'm mama 99% of the time, which is the title that I prefer. although DD does call me mommy, mom, mother or by my first name if the mood strikes her. In the grocery store last night, she said very loudly "Don't forget we need to get some milk, wonderful mama". The man next to me grinned and said that I must really be wonderful if that is what my daughter calls me. I swear I didn't tell her to say that!









I call my own mother ma, sometimes mom.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_ani* 









I forgot... they also called "Blessed Woman Who Gave Me Life" if they really really want to suck up for something!









Funny, mine is _mommy dearest giver of life._









Otherwise, I just go by _Mom._


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Doesn't matter to me. He calls me mommy or mummy. But just recently he's taken to yelling "Maaa! MOM!" when I'm not paying attention.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I prefer mama, and that's what they usually call me. Occasionally, they call me mommy. I still call my parents mommy and daddy.







My sister does as well. We're 32 and 34.


----------



## reader18 (Jun 14, 2007)

I wasn't sure,I get called all sorts of things by my 2 kids. All the usual variations, Ma, Mama, Mommy, Mom.

I just asked them what they call me and DS (4) said, "mommy" and DD (2) said, "mama".

But I also get called "hon" or "honey" sometimes or by my first name.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Mama here. I hope that's what sticks. I don't like the cold, clinical sound of "mom". Weird, I know.









I still call my mother, "mama." Except when I say it, it sounds like "maaaaahhh muh".


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

dd calls me mama or mommy...I have no preference just not natalia lol


----------



## malibusunny (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm mama. I don't like mommy (like someone else said, it sounds whiney). Most people I know are mommy. For awhile, he called other people's mothers mommy (Andrew's mommy, Emma's mommy) but now he calls them by their names (Michelle, Kelly) or mom. (That's the Pudge's mom!) I'm always annoyed by EVERYONE saying mommy to my kid even though he says "mama." Bleck. If he called me "Jessica" you wouldn't call me "Jessie," would you? Maybe.









Anyway, I assume I'll be mom some day.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm a combo of Mama and Mommy. Occasionally, and probably in the future, Mom.

My mother forbade us to call her Mom. She hates the way it sounds. So we went from Mommy to Mother. I hate it... "Mother" sounds so stuffy and formal to me. I like that we can still call my dad Daddy.


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

6yo ds calls me Momma. 17 mo dd calls me Mam Mam.
I prefer Momma. I don't like Mommy at all.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't like being called "mother", but I'm okay with the rest of them.

I usually use "mommy", myself. But, ds1 now calls me "mom", because "mommy" is just wrong when you're 14. DD has decided that I'm "mama", and I really love it.


----------



## FancyPants (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm "Mummy". But as my kids become more Amercanized (i.e. go to public school) the pronunciation is starting to lean toward Mommy a little more.

My mother is "Mum" to me.


----------



## Girlsmama (Jul 14, 2007)

My younger girls call me mommy, or mama the older two call me mother when they are in a bad mood







but mostly its mommy.


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

I prefer mommy or mama but lately I have been called MAW which is terrible but soooo funny!


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

i'm mama most of the time around here. i prefer it. sometimes i'm mom. just don't mommy me!


----------



## Neldavi (Jun 28, 2005)

I like mama, and that's what he calls me 98% of the time. Occasionally when he's talking to his friends who call their mothers "mom" he'll say "I'll go ask my mom" ... which sounds so weird to me. He's conforming ..


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I prefer Mama. For a short time James was calling me Mommy and I didn't care for it, personally. 99% of the time I'm Mama.

DH is Mom-Dee or Daddy.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

I don't have any preference.
A calls me Ma-MAA (accent on the second syllable like all her words).

S calls me mamamamamamama


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I prefer mama, but don't really care. The only thing I don't like is ma.

DH is usually daddy. I think as the kids get older, we'll switch to dad, but for now, daddy is ok. I had a roommate in college, she still called her dad daddy and honestly, it freaked me out a little.


----------



## embers (Mar 24, 2006)

We have always been Da-dio and Ma-mio ("daddy oh" and "mommy oh")


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

Mommy times three equals







:


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

I prefer "Mama" to anything else. My children always called me "Mama." Then suddenly my 19 month old has started calling me "Mommy" with a drawn out ending.







At first it grated on my nerves because I really am not used to being called that from her. I'm getting used to it now. But if my other kids started saying it, it would still feel weird.


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I don't like the long "o" sound of Mom and Mommy. It's very American (and that's not why I don't like it!) and even though I live close to the US I still find it sounds.....whiny...? I dunno. I just like the softness of the sound "mum".

Here, I suppose because of our strong british influence, most people use Mum.

I'm Mama to my kids, but as they get older they'll likely switch to Mum. They hear me call grandma that.


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Mommy. Though sometimes they call me Mama (or is that spelled momma?)

I would love to be called Mum but that would seem awkward with our Southern US accent.









A side note - I have always wanted my children to call their father Papa. When the mister and I started dating his dad was a Papa to his grandkids. I didn't think anything of it since I didn't know if I was going to be with the mister. But I did. I still feel sad about my children calling their dad Daddy and not Papa. I never said anything because I thought it was weird. And when I did say something after the second child the mister said I should have said something sooner and we could have called him Papa and that the kids would know the difference.

And I am ashamed to admit that it makes me angry that they "took" my child's father's name away.







: Yeah, I know irrational.


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm usually Mommy, but sometimes Mama. I don't really have much of a preference.


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

DS calls me Nicole which is what I prefer to be called so it all works out fine.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Needle in the Hay* 
I'm Mumma usually, Maman if he's speaking French.
I will never be "Mom" because that's what he calls my mom. He decided that when he was 2. Also Mommy doesn't work here as it's pronounced the same as Mamie (grandma). I could never be "Mother"









eta: the only time I called my mom "mother" when I was growing up was when I had a bone to pick.

I am called Mommy but with the accent on the EE part, so MommEE, which sounds a lot like _Mamie_ in French, which would be problematic if DH's (French) mother were still alive or if we were still living in France. For now, it is fine.

When talking to DH (who is French), DD refers to me as _maman_.


----------



## arlecchina (Jul 25, 2006)

I prefer mom or momma ... baby doesnt call me anything yet but my oldest calls me marma, commie mommy, or smother though. LOL


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

My 15yr old calls me mom or mommy when she wants something







My 3yr old calls me mummum


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *embers* 
We have always been Da-dio and Ma-mio ("daddy oh" and "mommy oh")









Our son came up with Da-dee-ta for Dh


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

I call myself 'mummy' when I'm talking to DS, as he's not talking yet, but I don't mind if he calls me when 'mum' when he's older.


----------



## annamama (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm Mama (which I love), but in recent months ds suddenly started calling me Muffin.
I love that even more LOL


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

My child calls me any of these:

Mom, Mommy, Mama, and also by my first name. Dc gets a laugh out of calling me by my real name.


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Nov 2, 2004)

I like mommy.

I get called mommy, mom, Holly and Holl.

I've never liked mama, nor have I ever heard irl in this area.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

No kids yet, and no idea what I'd want them to call me. Not "mother," though, that just sounds so stiff to me.

I still call my parents "Mommy" and "Daddy" . . . most kids tend to switch at some point, but I never did. Not sure why.


----------



## amylizpat (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm always Mama. I guess I figured it was a southern thing, since I don't know of anyone who isn't called that or maybe mommy from a very young child. Mommy would drive me up the way for some reason.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

My dd calls me mama mostly, but has taken to calling me "mommy" due to the fact that other people refer to me as that







: ... Like in a grocery store or something "Oh your MOMMYYYYY got you a balloon!!!" I know they don't mean harm but I prefer "mama" way more than "mommy" though it all sounds cute coming from dd...

Sometimes she calls me by my first name too which she thinks is just too funny. I don't mind!


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 29, 2006)

My 15-month old calls me "Ommy".... I just love it! I hope to become "Mommy" as she gets older, but I'm not rushing the "Ommy" stage. I have a feeling I'll miss it when it's gone.


----------



## EvaS (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm Mammi to my 3 kids I like it.


----------



## gratefulbambina (Mar 20, 2005)

Mine call me mommy


----------

